# Dnp and antidepressants



## fitbit27 (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone have any info on taking these 2 together?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 11, 2013)

No one can answer that question as I am almost certain scientists have not studied the 2 used together.....U will have to proceed on your own and I would be cautious....


----------



## fitbit27 (Dec 11, 2013)

@flyingdragon ok thanks !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2013)

i would use caution like fd sais..dnp is not to be taken lightly


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

I would say probably a bad idea. You need to be alert and aware of your body. That doesn't happen while on mind altering drugs.


----------



## fitbit27 (Dec 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would say probably a bad idea. You need to be alert and aware of your body. That doesn't happen while on mind altering drugs.



Are you saying Dnp is mind altering or antidepressants are?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

fitbit27 said:


> Are you saying Dnp is mind altering or antidepressants are?



Anti depressants are.


----------



## fitbit27 (Dec 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anti depressants are.



Antidepressants wouldn't effect the senses Needed for dnp


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

fitbit27 said:


> Antidepressants wouldn't effect the senses Needed for dnp



So you're answering your own question?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Which senses are you talking about specifically? Common side effects of anti-depressants include but not limited to:
Nausea
Insomnia
Anxiety
Restlessness
Decreased sex drive
Dizziness
Weight gain
Tremors
Sweating
Sleepiness or fatigue
Dry mouth
Diarrhea
Constipation
Headaches
Lethargy

Now how many side effects to DNP and anti-depressants share in common potentially exacerbating each and every one? The lethargy alone would be enough cause for concern let alone sweats, anxiety, headaches, etc. Anti-depressants could most certainly affect the senses which you 100% need to rely on to gauge safety while running DNP.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

I was referring to your general sense of well being. Anti depressants reduce your concern of just about anything. Think hydration.... at least that's been my experience with that awful class of drugs.


----------



## fitbit27 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yah both of you are right


----------

